# harrison hightop deluxe driveaway awning



## 88961 (May 10, 2005)

I have O/Cab coachbuilt Sea Dinghy, standard height.planning on buying harrison driveaway awning. Anyone advise if any fixing rails or hole drilling are required to van as I would be reluctant to do this. Would hope that the "tunnel part" between awning and van woud attach to roof rack rail, Any advice welcome

Danny


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Leslied,
Usually they are ment to be attached to a `J` rail but I am sure that you can find a way to attach to the roof rails. We have a standalone by harrison which I attach to the side under the awning or just open the awning a couple of feet over the standalone and dont bother to attach it to the van.
Malc


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi leslied
We have a Harrison Hightop Deluxe that we use occasionally which we attach to the Fiamma windout awning. If you haven’t got an awning then I think you would need to attach a J rail to the side of your motorhome, as I don’t think that the tunnel part would be long enough to reach up to your roofbars.

Regards
R/M


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Did you get my pm leslied?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's one for sale at £200 on:
http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=970&highlight=


----------



## 88961 (May 10, 2005)

Malc said:


> Hi Leslied,
> Usually they are ment to be attached to a `J` rail but I am sure that you can find a way to attach to the roof rails. We have a standalone by harrison which I attach to the side under the awning or just open the awning a couple of feet over the standalone and dont bother to attach it to the van.
> Malc


Thanks Malc


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Last year whilst on the Isle of Wight a sudden series of heavy gusts of wind blew my Harrison hi-top over. the poles were severely damaged (the worst were the triple fit ones of course).   
I have been quoted £180 for replacements. I'm seriously considering purchasing a slightly smaller awning more able to withstand the wind.


----------



## 88961 (May 10, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi leslied
> We have a Harrison Hightop Deluxe that we use occasionally which we attach to the Fiamma windout awning. If you haven't got an awning then I think you would need to attach a J rail to the side of your motorhome, as I don't think that the tunnel part would be long enough to reach up to your roofbars.
> 
> Regards
> R/M


Thanks R&M


----------



## 88961 (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> There's one for sale at £200 on:
> http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=970&highlight=


many thanks hope don't get beaten to it


----------

